# Video of the 130g Thanks



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

hey everyone heres is my 130g tank this is my first video of the big tank in it is a silver arowana,id shark,3 bala sharks,2 rubber eels, lil fish think its a tinfoil barb hes been fine and i added a small oscar last nite who seems to be loving my arowans food  i'l post a video of the lil ninja soon!

YouTube - Monster Fish


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Sweet tank, and the balas look really happy in their new home!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

very nice 
how many tanks u got? i love your fahaka video too - Bubbles


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Great looking Tank and Fish!


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Great looking tank! Only problem I see in the future is this:


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

> Elle: Hey thanks il have more videos up soon try avoid the puffer eating crayfish its grafic  deff the balas are super happy rippin around all the time how your tanks doing >?





> mferko: i got the 150g at a friends house with his south american cichlids until he can upgrade then i willl put my puffer in it who is in a 75g tank atm my 130g umm i got a 25g guppy/Mcrays then a 10-15g marblecray tank set up in my shed out back i but i do need bigger tanks so if anyones got cheap ones they wana sell or part with Pm me and last but not least my gf first fish a clownknife fish i am trying to bulk up before i put him in the big tank





> Death's Sting: appreciate the comment and to be honest he can prob only grow to the size of the tank but i se your Valid point so if you got a bigger tank hes all yours i just haven't found anyone with a biggg tank and dont wana go to island pets and let it sitttttttttttt there to be sold i got him the bala and rubber eels with the tank.so until i move "hopefully soon" i cant get a bigger tank or its gona break through my floor


Thanks for watching!! hit me up at "fishdudelive" on youtube for my other videos post your tanks on this page or youtube cheers!


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

If the ID shark only grows to the size of the tank that means it's stunted. That's bad


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

nice bala's seeing those makes me want to get some again. i used to have 7 of them when they got to big for my 90 i gave them away to a co-worker and they all died within a month  now that i got 2 big tanks i think they are on the list


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

> Elle: Hey thanks il have more videos up soon try avoid the puffer eating crayfish its grafic  deff the balas are super happy rippin around all the time how your tanks doing >?


Well the crays went cannibal and ate one of the adults...so we have 3 adults instead of 4. But they had babies, so I guess they still came out ahead. Cute little things.

We're going to be setting up the 180g acrylic with clown loaches, oscars and a Green Terror, yay! I'll post pics when it's up and running.


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

> Death's Sting: Deff Bad thats why you should adopt the id  it would be bad not to!





> JohnnyAppleSnail: thanks for the comment appreciate the feedback!





> jay_leak: nice i can only picture 7 of those guys ripping around going nuts  it's a shame they all passed away, but hey like you said theres always a future for the new tank





> Elle: yeah it happens... but on the bright side you got lots of little ones  i definitely would love to see post them on this page. have a good weekend


anyone who wants to post a video of their tanks that would be awesome!


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

going to have some new videos at Youtube.com/fishdudelive 

don't forget to post your videos up here if you feel like it...

thanks again for watching philly


----------

